# Medical Fears - Heart Murmur



## lusully (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi all

As you can tell I haven't quite managed a new life over the pond yet. Application submitted and now waiting.....

My problem is, is that I have just found out I have a heart murmur (no grade given as yet due to further testing needed) and I wondered if anyone has managed to emigrate to Canada with the same condition. If so, were any problems experienced during having to go through the medical, etc. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Lu


----------



## blondie123 (Jan 15, 2008)

lusully said:


> Hi all
> 
> As you can tell I haven't quite managed a new life over the pond yet. Application submitted and now waiting.....
> 
> ...


hi there
i also found out i have a heart murmer 22 yrs ago but was never been graded and never thought there was certain grades, until i went to the dentist here in canada and he wants me so see a doctor to find out what grade it is before he'll perform any treatment.

we had our medicals back in sept, and our applications were sent off just after christmas, so i don't think that the heart murmer is a problem at all, i told the docotr when i had the medical and he asked if i'd had any problems and i said no, and he just put down ok, hope this helps you blondie x


----------



## lusully (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks very much for that. That is really reassuring.

Hope all goes well

Lu






blondie123 said:


> hi there
> i also found out i have a heart murmer 22 yrs ago but was never been graded and never thought there was certain grades, until i went to the dentist here in canada and he wants me so see a doctor to find out what grade it is before he'll perform any treatment.
> 
> we had our medicals back in sept, and our applications were sent off just after christmas, so i don't think that the heart murmer is a problem at all, i told the docotr when i had the medical and he asked if i'd had any problems and i said no, and he just put down ok, hope this helps you blondie x


----------

